# 4/20/16 Pomp trip -live reports should begin around 4



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Still stuck at work for 2 more hours, but I'm locked and loaded. Hammer and all !


----------



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

I got skunked today, good luck


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Good luck GROUPERKING! It turned on yesterday about 615 620 for me. Looking forward to the pics


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Destinartist said:


> I got skunked today, good luck


 Well thats not good ! Hopefully it'll pick up this afternoon. If nothing else I can work on my tan. Fat people look better with a tan ! Lol


----------



## Penn720 (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm looking to head out in about 2 hours!


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

I don't see a mallet Penn720, your doing it wrong.....


----------



## Penn720 (Nov 1, 2013)

The mallet wouldn't fit inside, it's tied on the roof rack. :whistling:

Mike


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Good luck you two! I will be waiting to hear how you do!


----------



## marlinhunter (May 6, 2014)

hey Destin... at least it's 4/20.. 

haha jk


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Get an old tent (zip-up) bag for those rods. Keeps them orderly on trips.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Alright Grouperking. 5 min till lines in the water. 10 min to post first pomp pic! 

Good luck!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well ,I'm here and fishing but it ain't looking good. Two different truck loads of people pulled into the parking lot as I was unloading. They jumped out of their vehicles grabbed their sand spikes and took off like their asses had caught fire. Lol They ran to the beach stuck their spikes then came back for all their stuff. I couldn't help but laugh. So needless to say, I don't have a prime spot. So I just reached in my box and pulled out my new pompano weapon. But I can't remember what Thor said when he holds his hammer to the the heavens....so I'm gonna have to get creative and go with BY THE POWERS OF GRAY SKULL I COMMAND YOU TOO BITE ! I'm gonna have to remember to ask some of those Destin boys how to activate the hammer, cause that didn't work.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Russ they bit good early this morning but yesterday morning had a great afternoon bite as well so stick it out. my guess is it'll turn back on around 6:00 or so.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad you don't live at my house GK!!! Them dern shes would have the laces stripped outta em!!!! 

Good luck on the pomps!!! I'll be out at 3MB about 2100!


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

Got a limit in Destin from 8-9 am, not a single bite between 6-8am. Shrimp and bites. There were running late.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

2 pompano, 1 catfish ,1 stingray


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeeeeeehawwww!!! Get some big ones to weigh in!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Chris V said:


> Yeeeeeehawwww!!! Get some big ones to weigh in!


I just have really big hands ! Anyway I trying to type in #3 , when #4 bowed the rod.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Fun times! 

Hope to see yall in the morning out there

Look for the truck and don't be afraid to stop in!


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Rake them in! I am pulling for you to land a 6 pounder!!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

#5 on ice


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

We close at 9. I have changed the weigh in times a bit this year; from 9AM to 9PM.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I got the limit, I also caught a bunch of short pomps that were released. I lost a shur-nuff good'un just 2 feet from dry sand. I'll have to post pictures when I get home.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

great day Russ ,fine report.
I caught four keepers today,none big enough to help my aggregate.
no pics, phone went in the drink while making sure I didn't lose a good one.
If it had been filmed would have america's funniest HV


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Something smells awful in my truck like dead fish and shrimp.


----------



## Penn720 (Nov 1, 2013)

Well, Just got everything cleaned up including a shower for myself. Hooked 6 pomps, one got off (choke) and one was only 10" to the fork so I ended up cleaning 4. May have done better if I wasn't "wasting" time reeling in Bluefish (3). Redfish (1) and a stingray. Fished from 5:15 to about 6:45. A park ranger saw me battling the red so he came over and helped me get him to the beach. The crocs in the pic are size 11 and are 12" long. That puts the redfish at about 48" +/-; but she's back in the Gulf now.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Great work! All that fish to filet can make a brother tired!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I made it home and got a shower cause that stink was me ! Remember those Olympic runners I told ya'll about, well both groups left with nothing. Bawahaha! "Lord forgive me" Well I ended up landing 11 pomps, 5 of them were on the small side. Some of them may have been legal ,I don't know because I didn't measure them. I just kept releasing them hoping for a decent sixth fish and I finally caught it. I also lost a fine one right at the shore. By catch today was 2 stingrays, 2 catfish, and a bluefish.


----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

heak yea! yall slayed em!


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Great job, GK. :thumbup:
Glad to see Fred was there ready to help. Were you using shrimp?


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great job GK!! Congrats on getting your limit!


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Good job GROUPERKING, and everyone else who slayed em yesterday. I should be going out today to Pickens. What was your biggest GROUPERKING?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah it was just like old times again when ol Fred showed up. I tried to keep him out of my shrimp, by giving him the bluefish and catfish but they were too big for him to swallow. So we had our bait war all day. Between running back and forth to the rods and chasing Fred out of my shrimp, I was pretty tuckered out at the end of the trip. So I decided to just skip the weigh in and go home , especially since I didn't think there was much difference in what I had and what I weighed in last week. No big game changers , maybe a couple ounces at best, hopefully I can put some big ones on the beach next time. Oh that dang mallet works better than a rabbit's foot.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

16 1/2 " was the biggest that I beached, but the one that got off at the beach was probably 19 "or 20". Good luck out there today. I've got to work a 16 hour shift today or I'd be back out there also.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Jason said:


> Glad you don't live at my house GK!!! Them dern shes would have the laces stripped outta em!!!!
> 
> Good luck on the pomps!!! I'll be out at 3MB about 2100!


What's wrong with my shoe laces ? Lol


----------

